# Does Photomatix make HDR image look soft (blur)?



## xversion1 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have both of Photomatix 4 and HDR Efex Pro 2, I think Photomatix did a good job a little bit more than HDR Efex Pro about color. But one thing bother me that seem like Photomatix made images look soft after processing, Tone map's Ok, but right after processing, the image didn't look like itself before. Here the 2 images, easy to guess which one was made with Photomatix, which one with HDR Efex Pro.
Anyone have the same problem or I did something wrong?


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 3, 2013)

It is the amount of processing given the image that causes that soft look you mention! These are "OVER" processed... so that softness is readily apparent.


----------



## xversion1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Is there anyway to get rid of it?


----------



## Murray Bloom (Oct 4, 2013)

The tone mapping is different, so it's hard to compare.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sure, Do just an exposure fusion (HDR.. increase the dynamic range).. and lose the tone mapping (not HDR, oversaturation, and color changes).

This is HDR.... (Exposure Fusion for about 20 stops of dynamic range)... can you see how sharp it is?




Meadow and Mountain by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------

